# [Wet Thumb Forum]-I finally broke down and bought the 40G breeder...



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Well today I was bored and decided I should just go get the 40G breeder that I built a stand for and have been pining over for quite some time. So I did. I set it up on the aforementioned stand without hesitation. It was a grand affair. Everything went smoothly and IMO looks impressive. Considering my woodworking skills I would expect to be cleaning forty gallons of water from my floor at this time. 
I used 50lbs of Quikrete Tubesand from Homer Depot(2.99, cha ching) and ~13lbs of flourite from my ten gallon. 
All plants and fish were transferred to the new tank without incident. 
These are some pics of the setup 2 hours post filling, bare and cloudy at this point. I will buy some filler plants and when it clears up I'll take some new pictures. 

















Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Well today I was bored and decided I should just go get the 40G breeder that I built a stand for and have been pining over for quite some time. So I did. I set it up on the aforementioned stand without hesitation. It was a grand affair. Everything went smoothly and IMO looks impressive. Considering my woodworking skills I would expect to be cleaning forty gallons of water from my floor at this time. 
I used 50lbs of Quikrete Tubesand from Homer Depot(2.99, cha ching) and ~13lbs of flourite from my ten gallon. 
All plants and fish were transferred to the new tank without incident. 
These are some pics of the setup 2 hours post filling, bare and cloudy at this point. I will buy some filler plants and when it clears up I'll take some new pictures. 

















Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I love 40 breeders, they've got great dimensions for aquascaping. Good choice!

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

That's why I built the stand around a 40 breeder, the dimensions are superb. I think I will have lots of fun aquascaping it. I'm not sure how I'll fill in 18" of depth at this point.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

One of my favorite tank sizes...good work.


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

i have the same tank, this is the best size i love it.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Here are some new pics from today.

















Specs: 
40G breeder (36"x18"x16.5") 
156watts of NO lighting via 3 double bulb shop lights : 
3 Phillips Daylight Deluxe T-12 (48") 
3 Sylvania Gro Lux T-12 (48") 
Compressed CO2 
50lbs Quikret Tube Sand 
13lbs leftover *well processed* Flourite 
Painted black background

As you can see the water is still cloudy. One possible reason for this is a bacterial bloom. Another plausible reason could be the Fluval 1+ I'm running for filtration. I haven't decided on the filter I am going to settle on for this tank.

Fauna consists of 10 Cherry Barbs, 4 Ottos, and an SAE. All transferred from my old 10G. I am considering adding a small schooling fish such as Cardinal Tetras.

I need more plants and the ones I have need to fill in. Finding plants around here is an excercise in futility. In a few weeks I may attempt mail order but until it warms up a bit I'll have to sit on what I have.

Plant placement is not final of course and suggestions are more than welcome.

BTW: One reason why the first picture doesn't seem as cloudy as the second is due to the fact that I shot the picture downward into the tank as opposed to upward as in the second picture.

Bob

Los Dios De Verde

[This message was edited by Godslayer on Thu February 26 2004 at 11:06 PM.]


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

New pics....

March 6th










As you can see GW has taken hold. Five days later and it was even thicker. Sorry no pics...









March 12th










GW cleared up after a 95% WC the day before, leaving a residual cloudiness. No doubt it would return. Plant growth through the pea soup seemed strong despite the light being blocked somewhat by the GW. At this point I added a flocculant and two baskets of filter floss to the Fluval 204. Did a lot of reading and some suggested this had worked for them. In a few days I'll be going away for a week so I hope it doesn't get too bad while I'm gone. I also cut the photoperiod to 6 hours a day.

I was impressed by the plant growth through the GW. Especially, the Heteranthera on the right side which has spread out across the substrate instead of going up. I like the look but I was thinking of removing some from the back and letting it grow just shy of the front glass. I still haven't decided what to put in the right rear as I don't really like the Hygro Corymbosa.

Tomorrow I'll do some minor trimming and try to order the plants a little better. Also as per recommendations for GW outbreaks, I'll skip the WC. Any thoughts besides clear the water up?









Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks good Bob! I like what you've done with the place.









I used to get GW all the time, if you let it run its course it'll be gone in a couple weeks and everything will be happy and healthy. Treat the tank like you normally would and enjoy the surprise growth when things clear up.

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

New pics...










Looked pretty good when I came back from vacation. Though there were obvious deficiencies in the plants, the GW was gone. Also the minor hair algae I had is nowhere to be found. Did some minor trimming and replanting. Just waiting for the plants to grow....









Bob

Los Dios De Verde


----------

